# The WS website gets a serious polish.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Check out the new WaveSport site for 2009. Besides a fresh new look it’s also got some great information on it. Whether it’s tracking the flow of your local creek run or surfing YouTube videos on how to do the latest freestyle moves, the new WaveSport site (as well as their blog ) has some beta worth viewing. Most importantly be sure to look at their boat lineup for 09′.

http://cksblog.com/


----------

